
Politely refusing to talk to DHS checkpoints - donohoe
http://boingboing.net/2013/03/06/politely-refusing-to-talk-to-d.html
======
win_ini
Remember these words "am I being detained or am I free to go?"

If yes, great!

If no, ask "on what grounds am I being detained?"

If there's no good answer, but they detain you anyhow- you may have an out
later (in court). Always Follow the officers directions after you've asked
these 2 questions.

------
ScottWhigham
I don't see why this is being upvoted on HN. This is reddit material, isn't
it? I'm failing to see how this is applicable here.

~~~
tass
Interesting, yes, but definitely reddit material.

